# SoCal Patio Herf Saturday 7/19



## poker

All CS members are welcome...(even GoNob23):r

Next weekend 7/19 @ 5pm till midnight

PM me for address if you need it.

Noobs welcome
FOG's welcome
Really old guys welcome 
Young guys welcome
Gals welcome
NO guns lol


----------



## zemekone

*Re: Patio Herf Saturday 7/19*



poker said:


> All CS members are welcome...(even GoNob23):r
> 
> Next weekend 7/19 @ 5pm till midnight
> 
> PM me for address if you need it.


im in... be there round 7ish kelly want me to bring anything?


----------



## poker

*Re: Patio Herf Saturday 7/19*

Gabe Jose Albert Cigars Charcoal Propane Water Rob Diet Coke Lettuce Chairs :r

Naw, just bring yourself & let the gang know.


----------



## zemekone

*Re: Patio Herf Saturday 7/19*



poker said:


> Gabe Jose Albert Cigars Charcoal Propane Water Rob Diet Coke Lettuce Chairs :r


no mr nee?


----------



## poker

*Re: Patio Herf Saturday 7/19*

He has a drivers permit and mapquest


----------



## Darrell

*Re: Patio Herf Saturday 7/19*

Have a blast gents! :tu


----------



## zemekone

*Re: Patio Herf Saturday 7/19*



poker said:


> He has a drivers permit and mapquest


true, true... :r


----------



## j6ppc

*Re: Patio Herf Saturday 7/19*

I'm in. Thanks Kelly.


----------



## cigarflip

*Re: Patio Herf Saturday 7/19*

Might be jet-lagged but I'm in!

For the newbies, references might be required at the gate. Here it is:
1. I know Gorob23
2. I know Motheman
3. I know Joker from Westminster

Say any of these and you are definitely in!:r


----------



## Ralphanator

*Re: Patio Herf Saturday 7/19*

Can I come over around 1 pm so I can leave by 5 pm so i can be in bed by 6:30pm? I get Leppy Leepy Leepy :r


----------



## poker

*Re: Patio Herf Saturday 7/19*



Ralphanator said:


> Can I come over around 1 pm so I can leave by 5 pm so i can be in bed by 6:30pm? I get Leppy Leepy Leepy :r


:r Too funny brother!


----------



## BP22

Sweet! :tu


----------



## j6ppc

BP22 said:


> Sweet! :tu


Sooosan u'll be there?


----------



## BP22

j6ppc said:


> Sooosan u'll be there?


I make no promises...but it looks like it. :tu


----------



## gorob23

poker said:


> All CS members are welcome...(even GoNob23):r
> 
> Next weekend 7/19 @ 5pm till midnight
> 
> PM me for address if you need it.
> 
> Noobs welcome
> FOG's welcome
> Really old guys welcome
> Young guys welcome
> Gals welcome
> NO guns lol


*Give me a hug :bl*

Rob 

7/19 is NOT Next Weekend ..I have the Next Weekend as been 7/11-12-13.. Fri-Sun are you looking at Mr. Nee's calender????


----------



## poker

Yes it is you dumas. 7/12 is THIS weekend, 7/19 is NEXT weekend. See what I have to deal with?:r and to think hes educating your kids


----------



## gorob23

poker said:


> Yes it is you dumas. 7/12 is THIS weekend, 7/19 is NEXT weekend. See what I have to deal with?:r and to think hes educating your kids


Nooo way YOUR WRONG you owe me a C.E:tu The NEXT weekend is THIS weekend :r Did get your from calendar Mr. Nee

Hey let's have a vote :mn

And You wonder why the newbi's don't want us around :tpd:


----------



## pro2625

Im in! :tu


----------



## poker

pro2625 said:


> Im in! :tu


very cool! Rob will be here too however, so leave any small animals at home just in case. :r


----------



## galaga

gorob23 said:


> Nooo way YOUR WRONG you owe me a C.E:tu The NEXT weekend is THIS weekend :r Did get your from calendar Mr. Nee
> 
> Hey let's have a vote :mn
> 
> And You wonder why the newbi's don't want us around :tpd:


So that's how it happened...at least you and Mr. Nee will be able to swap stories and talk about ESL..........:hn


----------



## dannysguitar

Too bad this is the night of the Affliction fight. :-(


----------



## j6ppc

poker said:


> Yes it is you dumas. 7/12 is THIS weekend, 7/19 is NEXT weekend. See what I have to deal with?:r and to think hes educating your kids


Rob has always been more about brawn than brains! 

Kelly can I bring anything to the herf? Food? Booze? Fakes??


----------



## Lunch Box

Sweeeetnessss, if you can count, then count me in..... is spam musubi in order that day????....


----------



## gorob23

Lunch Box said:


> Sweeeetnessss, if you can count, then count me in..... is spam musubi in order that day????....


Your in:tu His Patio but I'm running the guest list :tpd:



j6ppc said:


> Rob has always been more about brawn than brains!
> 
> Kelly can I bring anything to the herf? Food? Booze? Fakes??


brawn ? I have missed it all this time :tpd:

Rob


----------



## EvanS

Can I still be Sally or do I have to show up as Evan?


----------



## pro2625

I am a total newb when it comes to herfs....What should I bring? How many sticks? Food? Booze?


----------



## BP22

pro2625 said:


> I am a total newb when it comes to herfs....What should I bring? How many sticks? Food? Booze?


Bring your sense of humor and cigars you like to smoke...you are in for a truely memorable experience with this crew.


----------



## pro2625

BP22 said:


> Bring your sense of humor and cigars you like to smoke...you are in for a truely memorable experience with this crew.


Yeah it sounds like a lot of fun :chk


----------



## gorob23

pro2625 said:


> I am a total newb when it comes to herfs....What should I bring?


White Owls for everyone :tu

Bring a chair and your gonna be fine :w


----------



## pro2625

Cool Ill bring my chair and some smokes :tu

Thanks


----------



## j6ppc

EvanS said:


> Can I still be Sally or do I have to show up as Evan?


You can still be Sally. Looks like Susan will be making an appearance as well.


----------



## EvanS

j6ppc said:


> You can still be Sally.


Great - this should work out better for everyone


----------



## filly

We'll be there! What desserts are you guys craving?
Choices:
Cheesecake
Scones
Chocolate chip cookies
Pound cake and fresh strawberries
Cream Puffs 
lemon squares
peach cobbler

YOu guys get to choose *ONE (1)* from the above list and the majority rules. :tu:ss


----------



## sikk50

I'd like to go if I'm off and can afford the diesel to get me whereever this shinndig is. 
Could I get the address please?


----------



## pnoon

sikk50 said:


> I'd like to go if I'm off and can afford the diesel to get me whereever this shinndig is.
> Could I get the address please?


Check post #1 in the thread. You'll find your answer there.


----------



## Lunch Box

filly said:


> We'll be there! What desserts are you guys craving?
> Choices:
> Cheesecake
> Scones
> Chocolate chip cookies
> Pound cake and fresh strawberries
> Cream Puffs
> lemon squares
> peach cobbler
> 
> YOu guys get to choose *ONE (1)* from the above list and the majority rules. :tu:ss


WHAT!!!! Only one???!!!.... arrrrrgggghhhhhh! Alright, at the herf we had scones and brownies (which by the way, were awesome) so I vote for Cream Puffs (hopefully w/the chocolate filling)


----------



## gorob23

filly said:


> We'll be there! What desserts are you guys craving?
> Choices:
> 
> Scones
> 
> YOu guys get to choose *ONE (1)* from the above list and the majority rules. :tu:ss


:tu with a cup of joe:chk

Are you riding the Horse:tpd:

Rob :w


----------



## poker

Looks like we got ourselfs a a rightous herf happening!:tu


----------



## Barrythevic

It looks like I will be pretty smoked out by the end of this one!

I'm leaving for Vegas Friday the 11th for the RTDA, then the Valley Herf earlier on the 19th, I definitely will be at the Patio sometime that evening.

Looking forward to seeing everyone!

Even you Rob! :r


----------



## gorob23

Barrythevic said:


> I definitely will be at the Patio sometime that evening.


:BS



poker said:


> Looks like we got ourselfs a a rightous herf happening!:tu


See you spoke too soon:r

Ok Barry but don't take my seat :tpd:

Rob


----------



## Barrythevic

Ok Barry but don't take my seat :tpd:

Rob [/QUOTE]

:r I'll bring you your own to steal!


----------



## poker

Barry.....

.....STFU!:r


----------



## gorob23

poker said:


> Barry.....
> 
> .....STFU!:r


:r:r:r


----------



## Ralphanator

pro2625 said:


> I am a total newb when it comes to herfs....What should I bring? How many sticks? Food? Booze?


I Love the scent of FRESH MEAT The scent of Fear Just before the KILL!


----------



## thschrminm

poker said:


> Looks like we got ourselfs a a rightous herf happening!:tu


Maybe some smoked salmon ceviche even!!! :chk:dr:chk

I'll see if I can make it happen..... :gn


----------



## pro2625

Ralphanator said:


> I Love the scent of FRESH MEAT The scent of Fear Just before the KILL!


Dont make me bring some of my arsenal :bn


----------



## poker

Since I'll be in Maui starting tomorrow, if anyone needs the address, just PM GoRob23. 

See you guys on the 19th!


----------



## Stogeyfish

Aloha, Kelly!

See you on the 19th!:ss


----------



## Bigwaved

poker said:


> Since I'll be in Maui starting tomorrow, if anyone needs the address, just PM GoRob23.
> 
> he See you guys on the 19th!


he lives there, too.


----------



## Freight

It looks like I might finally attend my first herf!!! :chk


----------



## Puffy69

Damn i need to move back to the west side..Have fun folks..:tu


----------



## pro2625

Freight said:


> It looks like I might finally attend my first herf!!! :chk


You better come....I dont want to be the only newbie there :hn


----------



## EvanS

pro2625 said:


> You better come....I dont want to be the only newbie there :hn


Don't worry...if I make it you will not be alone.


----------



## pro2625

How many cigars do you guys usually smoke at a herf? I need to know how many to bring


----------



## BP22

pro2625 said:


> How many cigars do you guys usually smoke at a herf? I need to know how many to bring


Bring some cigars for yourself and a few to share if you want. Don't sweat it. :tu


----------



## zemekone

BP22 said:


> Bring some cigars for yourself and a few to share if you want. Don't sweat it. :tu


dont bring any for me, im gonna smoke whatever brandon brings...


----------



## BP22

zemekone said:


> dont bring any for me, im gonna smoke whatever brandon brings...


Damn...there goes my plan to mooch off of you (again). I'm sure I can dig up some Especials.


----------



## gabebdog1

zemekone said:


> dont bring any for me, im gonna smoke whatever brandon brings...


brandons bringing cigars?!!:ss


----------



## poker

*ROLL CALL*

Add your name to the list so the regulars know how many for food/drink/etc:

1: poker (Kelly)
2: Gorob23 (buttwipe)
3:


----------



## BP22

gabebdog1 said:


> brandons bringing cigars?!!:ss


Of course I have to show up first.


----------



## BP22

poker said:


> *ROLL CALL*
> 
> Add your name to the list so the regulars know how many for food/drink/etc:
> 
> 1: poker (Kelly)
> 2: Gorob23 (buttwipe)
> 3: BP22 (Brandon)


:ss


----------



## poker

EvanS said:


> Don't worry...if I make it you will not be alone.


what do you mean "IF"?


----------



## gabebdog1

will there be wontons??:dr


----------



## poker

.....maaaaaaybe


----------



## zemekone

poker said:


> *ROLL CALL*
> 
> Add your name to the list so the regulars know how many for food/drink/etc:
> 
> 1: poker (Kelly)
> 2: Gorob23 (buttwipe)
> 3: BP22 (Brandon)


4: zemekone (g-string pirate, yes the G stands got Gerry )


----------



## Bigwaved

gabebdog1 said:


> will there be wontons??:dr





poker said:


> .....maaaaaaybe


send some North!!


----------



## EvanS

poker said:


> what do you mean "IF"?


DOH!!!

I was lighting my pipe while I was typing...my bad


----------



## poker

1: poker (Kelly) PPP
2: Gorob23 (buttwipe) PPP
3: BP22 (Brandon)
4: zemekone (g-string pirate, yes the G stands for Gerry ) PPP
5: pro2625
6: gabebdog1 PPP
7: EvanS
8: Freight
9: Stogeyfish
10: Filly PPP
11: Billy PPP
12: Lunch Box PPP
13: sikk50
14: Barrythevic PPP
15: cigarflip PPP
16: j6ppc
17: ralphanator PPP
18: cooksie PPP
19: thschrminm
20: Busey PPP
21: Nate PPP
22: Jessie PPP
23: Mike PPP
24: Carlton PPP
25: IamLoki PPP
26:
27:
28:
29:
30:

(PPP: original SoCal patio posse crew)

If I left anyone off, just copy/paste the latest list & add your name to it.:tu


----------



## Lunch Box

gabebdog1 said:


> will there be wontons??:dr





poker said:


> .....maaaaaaybe


:tu .....or maybe some *cough* crab cakes *cough*


----------



## Aielo

I missed the big one a few weeks ago, I've been out of the loop for some time... looks like I'm gonna miss this one too. I miss you f*ckers, I probably forgot most of your names already. :BS


----------



## poker

BUMP (all the way from Lahaina, Maui:tu)


----------



## galaga

poker said:


> BUMP (all the way from Lahaina, Maui:tu)


Sweet --enjoy Bro.

ps don't forget my coconut cigars. I'm sorry can't be there b/c I'm going to UC Merced, but Larry was saying he was dying to try some


----------



## Bigwaved

galaga said:


> Sweet --enjoy Bro.
> 
> ps don't forget my coconut cigars. I'm sorry can't be there b/c I'm going to UC Merced, but Larry was saying he was dying to try some


he may be convinced to share the chocolate macadamia nut one i gave him at socal :ss


----------



## wcktalvrg

1: poker (Kelly) PPP
2: Gorob23 (buttwipe) PPP
3: BP22 (Brandon)
4: zemekone (g-string pirate, yes the G stands for Gerry ) PPP
5: pro2625
6: gabebdog1 PPP
7: EvanS
8: Freight
9: Stogeyfish
10: Filly PPP
11: Billy PPP
12: Lunch Box PPP
13: sikk50
14: Barrythevic PPP
15: cigarflip PPP
16: j6ppc
17: ralphanator PPP
18: cooksie PPP
19: thschrminm
20: Busey PPP
21: Nate PPP
22: Jessie PPP
23: Mike PPP
24: Carlton PPP
25: IamLoki PPP
26: wcktalvrg
27: Mo (The Man) PPP
28:
29:
30:

(PPP: original SoCal patio posse crew)

If I left anyone off, just copy/paste the latest list & add your name to it.


----------



## gorob23

thschrminm said:


> Maybe some smoked salmon ceviche even!!! :chk:dr:chk
> 
> I'll see if I can make it happen..... :gn


NOW your talking:tu

Rob :tpd:


----------



## gorob23

poker said:


> *ROLL CALL*
> 
> Add your name to the list so the regulars know how many for food/drink/etc:
> 
> 1: poker (Kelly)
> 2: Gorob23 (buttwipe)
> 3:


I really hope you enjoy changing my sig tag all the the time:r

Have fun on the Island maybe a small herf when your gone at The Patio. I'll call Larry :tpd:

Gerry is Brandon bring cigars for EVERYONE !!!!

Rob :bl


----------



## BP22

gorob23 said:


> Gerry is Brandon bring cigars for EVERYONE !!!!
> 
> Rob :bl


Baby steps Rob, baby steps... :r


----------



## gorob23

Aielo said:


> I missed the big one a few weeks ago, I've been out of the loop for some time... looks like I'm gonna miss this one too. I miss you f*ckers, I probably forgot most of your names already. :BS


Hey kid how ya been?



poker said:


> BUMP (all the way from Lahaina, Maui:tu)


You bitch you left without me



BP22 said:


> Baby steps Rob, baby steps... :r


Ok then how about I have one for you:tu NOT a white Owl either :ss


----------



## BP22

gorob23 said:


> Ok then how about I have one for you:tu NOT a white Owl either :ss


Is is gonna be grape flavored??? :tu


----------



## Tw3nty

Hey guys, enjoy the patio herf. I'm back in South Carolina, but I wish I could herf with you guys.


----------



## soulskater

gabebdog1 said:


> will there be wontons??:dr





Lunch Box said:


> :tu .....or maybe some *cough* crab cakes *cough*


dont forget the sesame chicken wings!!!!!!!


----------



## Lunch Box

gabebdog1 said:


> will there be wontons??:dr





Lunch Box said:


> :tu .....or maybe some *cough* crab cakes *cough*





soulskater said:


> dont forget the sesame chicken wings!!!!!!!


mmmm.... and for a night cap..... pizza from Hanks!


----------



## pro2625

Man this week is going to go by slow.....Wish it was saturday :hn


----------



## Ralphanator

gabebdog1 said:


> will there be wontons??:dr





Lunch Box said:


> :tu .....or maybe some *cough* crab cakes *cough*





soulskater said:


> dont forget the sesame chicken wings!!!!!!!


We Gots to Have Us Some the Bean Dip!:chk


----------



## gorob23

Push this back up, doggone *Gerry* what are you doing! Counting your ring gauge :bn

Rob


----------



## Freight

*ROLL CALL*

Add your name to the list so the regulars know how many for food/drink/etc:

1: poker (Kelly)
2: Gorob23 (buttwipe)
3: Freight (Daniel)


----------



## zemekone

top


----------



## love_this

gorob23 said:


> Push this back up, doggone *Gerry* what are you doing! Counting your ring gauge :bn
> 
> Rob


Rob,

Thanks for letting me know about this one. But family trumps herfing. Have fun.

Oh yes, Rob, NO crunchy rice. Thank you very much.

:tu:tu:tu


----------



## SD Beerman

Re: SoCal Patio Herf Saturday 7/19 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1: poker (Kelly) PPP
2: Gorob23 (buttwipe) PPP
3: BP22 (Brandon)
4: zemekone (g-string pirate, yes the G stands for Gerry ) PPP
5: pro2625
6: gabebdog1 PPP
7: EvanS
8: Freight
9: Stogeyfish
10: Filly PPP
11: Billy PPP
12: Lunch Box PPP
13: sikk50
14: Barrythevic PPP
15: cigarflip PPP
16: j6ppc
17: ralphanator PPP
18: cooksie PPP
19: thschrminm
20: Busey PPP
21: Nate PPP
22: Jessie PPP
23: Mike PPP
24: Carlton PPP
25: IamLoki PPP
26: wcktalvrg
27: Mo (The Man) PPP
28:SD Beerman S.H.I.T.
29:Beerbob S.H.I.T.T.Y.
30:


----------



## Freight

Wow!!! Is the patio big enough for all of us???


----------



## ace.castro

1: poker (Kelly) PPP
2: Gorob23 (buttwipe) PPP
3: BP22 (Brandon)
4: zemekone (g-string pirate, yes the G stands for Gerry ) PPP
5: pro2625
6: gabebdog1 PPP
7: EvanS
8: Freight
9: Stogeyfish
10: Filly PPP
11: Billy PPP
12: Lunch Box PPP
13: sikk50
14: Barrythevic PPP
15: cigarflip PPP
16: j6ppc
17: ralphanator PPP
18: cooksie PPP
19: thschrminm
20: Busey PPP
21: Nate PPP
22: Jessie PPP
23: Mike PPP
24: Carlton PPP
25: IamLoki PPP
26: wcktalvrg
27: Mo (The Man) PPP
28:SD Beerman S.H.I.T.
29:Beerbob S.H.I.T.T.Y.
30:ace.castro looking froward to it 
31:


----------



## Skunkworks81

1: poker (Kelly) PPP
2: Gorob23 (buttwipe) PPP
3: BP22 (Brandon)
4: zemekone (g-string pirate, yes the G stands for Gerry ) PPP
5: pro2625
6: gabebdog1 PPP
7: EvanS
8: Freight
9: Stogeyfish
10: Filly PPP
11: Billy PPP
12: Lunch Box PPP
13: sikk50
14: Barrythevic PPP
15: cigarflip PPP
16: j6ppc
17: ralphanator PPP
18: cooksie PPP
19: thschrminm
20: Busey PPP
21: Nate PPP
22: Jessie PPP
23: Mike PPP
24: Carlton PPP
25: IamLoki PPP
26: wcktalvrg
27: Mo (The Man) PPP
28:SD Beerman S.H.I.T.
29:Beerbob S.H.I.T.T.Y.
30:ace.castro looking froward to it 
31:Skunkworks81 cant wait till sat.


----------



## gabebdog1

Freight said:


> Wow!!! Is the patio big enough for all of us???


:tu sure is


----------



## soulskater

Freight said:


> Wow!!! Is the patio big enough for all of us???


The real question you need to be asking is: ARE YOU BIG ENOUGH FOR THE PATIO?


----------



## Bigwaved

soulskater said:


> The real question you need to be asking is: ARE YOU BIG ENOUGH FOR THE PATIO?


Rhetorical question, Freight. Walk away from the keyboard...:r

Have fun, J.


----------



## BP22

Bigwaved said:


> Rhetorical question, Freight. Walk away from the keyboard...:r
> 
> Have fun, J.


...and it has begun. :r


----------



## gorob23

BP22 said:


> ...and it has begun. :r


*I really don't think it ever stops! *

If I had the damn key to the bathroom I wsa going to open it up tonight when the boss is still gone :ss

Rob :bn


----------



## Freight

Man I can't wait till Saturday! This week seems to be lingering on.....:hn


----------



## Puffy69

You guys have a good time..Wish I could be there..


----------



## Bigwaved

gorob23 said:


> *I really don't think it ever stops! *
> 
> If I had the damn key to the bathroom I wsa going to open it up tonight when the boss is still gone :ss
> 
> Rob :bn


claiming you seat early, eh?


----------



## pro2625

Man I wish it was saturday....work sucks


----------



## poker

Ok Im back. whoh...the crowd got bigger :r


----------



## Deem

poker said:


> Ok Im back. whoh...the crowd got bigger :r


Welcome back.

probably won't make it


----------



## ninja

Skunkworks81 said:


> 1: poker (Kelly) PPP
> 2: Gorob23 (buttwipe) PPP
> 3: BP22 (Brandon)
> 4: zemekone (g-string pirate, yes the G stands for Gerry ) PPP
> 5: pro2625
> 6: gabebdog1 PPP
> 7: EvanS
> 8: Freight
> 9: Stogeyfish
> 10: Filly PPP
> 11: Billy PPP
> 12: Lunch Box PPP
> 13: sikk50
> 14: Barrythevic PPP
> 15: cigarflip PPP
> 16: j6ppc
> 17: ralphanator PPP
> 18: cooksie PPP
> 19: thschrminm
> 20: Busey PPP
> 21: Nate PPP
> 22: Jessie PPP
> 23: Mike PPP
> 24: Carlton PPP
> 25: IamLoki PPP
> 26: wcktalvrg
> 27: Mo (The Man) PPP
> 28:SD Beerman S.H.I.T.
> 29:Beerbob S.H.I.T.T.Y.
> 30:ace.castro looking froward to it
> 31:Skunkworks81 cant wait till sat.


32:ninja


----------



## BP22

Deem said:


> Welcome back.
> 
> probably won't make it


Welcome back Kelly.

Come on Deem...:sl


----------



## Lunch Box

poker said:


> Ok Im back. whoh...the crowd got bigger :r


"...you called down the thunder, well now you got it...." -_Wyatt Earp_ :cb


----------



## Ralphanator

Lunch Box said:


> "...you called down the thunder, well now you got it...." -_Wyatt Earp_ :cb


Actually Kevin Jarre wrote that line and Kurt Russell said that line and Wyatt Earp didn't say Shit!:cb


----------



## Lunch Box

Ralphanator said:


> Actually Kevin Jarre wrote that line and Kurt Russell said that line and Wyatt Earp didn't say Shit!:cb


Nope... I was there when he said it.... I was the mexican in the background selling Chiklets.... :hn


----------



## Ralphanator

Lunch Box said:


> Nope... I was there when he said it.... I was the mexican in the background selling Chiklets....


Bull:BS :r


----------



## gorob23

Ralphanator said:


> Actually Kevin Jarre wrote that line and Kurt Russell said that line and Wyatt Earp didn't say Shit!:cb


*He cooks *and You *eat* so I vote that Carlos is correct:tu

Rob

Yes I have been hard at work for So Cal 10 :ss


----------



## Bigwaved

gorob23 said:


> Yes I have been hard at work for So Cal 10 :ss


hoofin' the ice by bicycle already?


----------



## gorob23

Bigwaved said:


> hoofin' the ice by bicycle already?


if your B-day was today how come you get two herf's on Sat?/ I didn't get any 

:ss Rob


----------



## IamLoki

Welcome home Kelly.

Whooo whoooo! SoCal 9.5! :bl



poker said:


> Ok Im back. whoh...the crowd got bigger :r


----------



## soulskater

Lunch Box said:


> Nope... I was there when he said it.... I was the mexican in the background selling Chiklets.... :hn


classic!


----------



## Bigwaved

gorob23 said:


> if your B-day was today how come you get two herf's on Sat?/ I didn't get any
> 
> :ss Rob


cuz its not your bd! plus, you did not proof read the first run of your t-shirts. :r


----------



## cigarflip

Whew...this looks like a blast! 

Just got back and I can't wait for Saturday!


----------



## Ralphanator

cigarflip said:


> Whew...this looks like a blast!
> 
> Just got back and I can't wait for Saturday!


Sorry Larry the Patio herf was last Week


----------



## poker

Just a few notes to those who have never visited the patio before...

1) If you drink too much and act like a fool, you will be asked nicely to leave...once.

2) There will be law enforcement officers present out of uniform. There may be others dropping by that are on duty. Dont be a dumas.

3) Dont feel you have to bring anything other than cigars you would like to smoke and whatever you would like to share with others. There is no rule stating you must bring something for everyone. Do however bring a folding chair if you have one.

4) We will be doing burgers on the grill. If you're a vegitarian, eat before you come.

5) Kick back, relax, enjoy the patio at my small but humble home an get to meet many of the others here at CS (both noobs and non-noobs).

6) Do not take anything personal you hear at the patio. Bring your thick skin. The regulars *will* pick on you for fun. *Nothing* is off-limits on the patio. Race, religion, sexual orientation, weight, ethnic background, politics, etc is all fair game. If you say something stupid, be prepared for a verbal gangbang if the PPP guys hear it.
Remember, its all in fun and a 9 year patio tradition.


----------



## IamLoki

:r I just spewed coffee all over my desk. Well said. LOL!



poker said:


> be prepared for a verbal gangbang


----------



## pnoon

poker said:


> Just a few notes to those who have never visited the patio before...
> 6) No not take anything personal you hear at the patio. Bring your thick skin. The regulars *will* pick on you for fun. *Nothing* is off-limits on the patio. Race, religion, sexual orientation, weight, ethnic background, politics, etc is all fair game. If you say something stupid, be prepared for a verbal gangbang if the PPP guys hear it.
> Remember, its all in fun and a 9 year patio tradition.


For all the new guys, Rule 6) is not an exaggeration. Be prepared.

And have fun.


----------



## Puffy69

pnoon said:


> For all the new guys, Rule 6) is not an exaggeration. Be prepared.
> 
> And have fun.


is that from experience Petey?:r Have fun Kelly and friends..


----------



## pnoon

Rock Star said:


> is that from experience Petey?:r


Absolutely.


----------



## poker

Was hoping you could join us Peter!


----------



## pnoon

poker said:


> Was hoping you could join us Peter!


I was planning on coming until I discovered a prior dinner engagement was on the schedule. Wife and I and about a dozen others - so rescheduling was not an option. 

San Diego will be represented by Larry (SD Beerman) and Bob (Beerbob).

Have fun with the fresh meat.


----------



## zemekone

top...


----------



## poker

poker said:


> Just a few notes to those who have never visited the patio before...
> 
> 1) If you drink too much and act like a fool, you will be asked nicely to leave...once.
> 
> 2) There will be law enforcement officers present out of uniform. There may be others dropping by that are on duty. Dont be a dumas.
> 
> 3) Dont feel you have to bring anything other than cigars you would like to smoke and whatever you would like to share with others. There is no rule stating you must bring something for everyone. Do however bring a folding chair if you have one.
> 
> 4) We will be doing burgers on the grill. If you're a vegitarian, eat before you come.
> 
> 5) Kick back, relax, enjoy the patio at my small but humble home an get to meet many of the others here at CS (both noobs and non-noobs).
> 
> 6) Do not take anything personal you hear at the patio. Bring your thick skin. The regulars *will* pick on you for fun. *Nothing* is off-limits on the patio. Race, religion, sexual orientation, weight, ethnic background, politics, etc is all fair game. If you say something stupid, be prepared for a verbal gangbang if the PPP guys hear it.
> Remember, its all in fun and a 9 year patio tradition.


Also keep in mind that if you say something you "think" you know is true, and its known to be false, that will also possibly lead to a verbal ass attack. Trust me on this one.:r


----------



## zemekone

top...


----------



## LasciviousXXX

"Verbal Gangbang" - :r

That's awesome! Wish I could be there guys, it was so great Herf'n with all you PPP guys at SoCal 9. I miss Jessie already


----------



## croatan

Can't you have a patio herf a little farther (say a couple thousand miles) west? 

Sounds like a blast, guys. Have fun. I wish I were there!


----------



## LasciviousXXX

croatan said:


> Can't you have a patio herf a little farther (say a couple thousand miles) west?
> 
> Sounds like a blast, guys. Have fun. I wish I were there!


A couple thousand miles west is where Kelly just got back from James 

HAHA


----------



## poker

croatan said:


> Can't you have a patio herf a little farther (say a couple thousand miles) west?
> 
> Sounds like a blast, guys. Have fun. I wish I were there!


I wish you & Dustin could be there too.


----------



## croatan

LasciviousXXX said:


> A couple thousand miles west is where Kelly just got back from James
> 
> HAHA


:r

Damn it! That's why I always take a GPS with me....not so good with the directional thing.


----------



## poker

croatan said:


> :r
> 
> Damn it! That's why I always take a GPS with me....not so good with the directional thing.


See? The guy gets a nice lighter and his directional functions go all to hell.:r


----------



## LasciviousXXX

poker said:


> See? The guy gets a nice lighter and his directional functions go all to hell.:r


He was too busy playing with the *PING* sound to know where the hell he was 

:r 
You found the way to the airport fairly well James, its just those freakin' Kinko's places that you have trouble with LOL


----------



## gorob23

poker said:


> Just a few notes to those who have never visited the patio before...
> 
> 5) Kick back, relax, enjoy the patio at *OUR (Rob and mine:ss* small but humble home an get to meet many of the others here at CS (both noobs and non-noobs).


That's better :bn

Rob

psssst boss remember the no:gn rule


----------



## gorob23

poker said:


> See? The guy gets a nice lighter and his directional functions go all to hell.:r


Maybe Mr. Nee is driving him :z

Rob :w


----------



## Smoked

I think I am going to be able to go..  I'll probably get myself a hotel room nearby so that I am not driving home that night so if anybody wants to spoon with me after just say the word.


----------



## Deem

Smoked said:


> I think I am going to be able to go..  I'll probably get myself a hotel room nearby so that I am not driving home that night so if anybody wants to spoon with me after just say the word.


Guess you might be out of luck since Chip says he won't be making it but then again Barry will be


----------



## gorob23

Skunkworks81 said:


> 1: Joker (Kelly) PPP
> 2: Gorob23 (buttwipe) PPP
> 3: BP22 (Brandon)
> 4: zemekone (g-string pirate, yes the G stands for Gerry ) PPP
> 5: pro2625
> 6: gabebdog1 PPP
> 7: EvanS
> 8: Freight
> 9: Stogeyfish
> 10: Filly PPP
> 11: Billy PPP
> 12: Lunch Box PPP
> 13: sikk50
> 14: Barrythevic PPP
> 15: cigarflip PPP
> 16: j6ppc
> 17: ralphanator PPP
> 18: cooksie PPP
> 19: thschrminm
> 20: Busey PPP
> 21: Nate PPP
> 22: Jessie PPP
> 23: Mike PPP
> 24: Carlton PPP
> 25: IamLoki PPP
> 26: wcktalvrg
> 27: Mo (The Man) PPP
> 28:SD Beerman S.H.I.T.
> 29:Beerbob S.H.I.T.T.Y.
> 30:ace.castro looking froward to it
> 31:Skunkworks81 cant wait till sat.
> 32 Ninja
> 33. Mario <--real cuban not a fake


Rob :tpd:


----------



## EvanS

damn....looks like I am gonna miss this one. I NEED to quit my job!! 

Anyone willing to adopt an support me? 

Have a great time y'all


----------



## Smoked

Deem said:


> Guess you might be out of luck since Chip says he won't be making it but then again Barry will be


That's ok. I wouldn't want Chip to get all jealous again anyway.


----------



## gorob23

add Kermit to the list :tu

and Jose is bringing Cervice:ss 

Rob


----------



## The Pict

Deem said:


> Guess you might be out of luck since Chip says he won't be making it but then again Barry will be


No worries Deem, you'll always be my first!
Now, the real question is, what is it with me being so attractive to bald guys. :r


----------



## soulskater

Nate just bought a Nikon D80... looks like there will be two annoying guys with a camera in yo' face.

HA!


----------



## gorob23

soulskater said:


> Nate just bought a Nikon D80... looks like there will be two annoying guys with a camera in yo' face.
> 
> HA!


 Jess your never annoying:tu

**thread Jack WTF was the idiot from the tour Rico Ricardo thinking:bn

Ok back to So Cal 9.5:tpd:

Rob :w


----------



## Bigwaved

gorob23 said:


> Jess your never annoying:tu
> 
> **thread Jack WTF was the idiot from the tour Rico Ricardo thinking:bn
> 
> Ok back to So Cal 9.5:tpd:
> 
> Rob :w


maybe Lucy was givin' him da bidness?


----------



## gorob23

poker said:


> Just a few notes to those who have never visited the patio before...
> 
> 4) We will be doing burgers on the grill. If you're a vegitarian, eat before you come.


In OUR never ending quest to please I got up early and started a rice- Non Red Meat Sausage - grilled onions and whatever deal so your like Mo and Kermit and don't eat red well at least you can eat this :tpd: Ok I gotta get back to work :ss

Rob:bn


----------



## poker

gorob23 said:


> In OUR never ending quest to please I got up early and started a rice- Non Red Meat Sausage - grilled onions and whatever deal so your like Mo and Kermit and don't eat red well at least you can eat this :tpd: Ok I gotta get back to work :ss
> 
> Rob:bn


non-red meat sausage? WTF? If they get hungry they can chew on my tree. LOL
besides... F that mo guy and Kermy may not be hungry after he finishes the 40oz Ripple/Redbull mixer :r


----------



## pro2625

Im starting to get ready! :tu

Trying to figure out what sticks to bring


----------



## j6ppc

Ended up having to spend much more time @ work today then expected and also have to work tomorrow. That coupled with the fact that I'm not feeling great means I unfortunately won't be able to herf tonight.


----------



## BP22

j6ppc said:


> Ended up having to spend much more time @ work today then expected and also have to work tomorrow. That coupled with the fact that I'm not feeling great means I unfortunately won't be able to herf tonight.


Bummer...take care of yourself Jon.


----------



## gorob23

Well you guys missed nothing special Poker threw us all out early :tu

Yea early as in *1:45* Joker another great herf thanks for the evening and really Mr. Nee took my L.C. broke it in half and gave me another ....I only had ONE !!:bn

Rob :w


----------



## Barrythevic

Hey it was real nice to meet so many Noobs!

And I really want to thank the PPP for customizing my cane! The flame effect was the clincher! :r

Hope everyone had as great of a time as I did!

Thanks Kelly, you are the best!


----------



## Smoked

Thanks Kelly, that was a blast. I'll have to bring a bigger flask next time though. :ss


----------



## thschrminm

thanks to Kelly for hosting us last night!!! It was great to hang with the boys and also to meet the new guys!!!


----------



## Tw3nty

Wish I could have made the herf. What about a south Carolina patio herf next time? Can't wait to see the pictures. Poker, I always hate to miss a herf at which you are in attendance. 

Hope U guys enjoyed some sick sticks. Fill us all in.


----------



## gabebdog1

Smoked said:


> Thanks Kelly, that was a blast. I'll have to bring a bigger flask next time though. :ss


no you bring a the whole bottle or next time this may happen :mn


----------



## filly

Was a blast as always! Got to meet some really funny characters last night although the PPP was pretty well behaved at least while we were there. :ss Got some really nice smokes although I would REALLY loved to have my herfdor back. :gn Thanks, Kelly, as always great food, great folks and great smokes!


----------



## IamLoki

Definately a great time. Glad to meet many new faces, and you news guys held up pretty well considering the PPP was very tame. 

Thanks Kelly for opening your home yet again to host another awesome herf. Thank Mama for the always awesome wontons! Hoot! Thanks you PPP members who brought the great dishes. 

Thanks for smokes Bob, Larry, Larry, Kelly, Barry, Mike, and Don. Thanks Gabe and Kelly for the puff on the Dunhills. Yeowzer! Thanks for the PSD4 Jen. I finally pryed one off your cold dead fingers. LOL. j/k.

Oh, and thanks Larry for letting me know "after the fact", the LGC #2's were the ones being auctioned off at Socal 9. :hn


----------



## SD Beerman

Thanks Kelly, had a great time, and good to see all you SoCal guys. Always a pleasure.


----------



## BP22

Good times, good times...thanks Joker!


----------



## Bigwaved

BP22 said:


> Good times, good times...thanks Joker!


was this thing in Westminster? :r


----------



## cigarflip

Thanks Kelly for sharing the patio again! Probably one of the biggest regular Saturday herfs I've attended. Great to meet some new faces too!


----------



## poker

Gald everyone had a good time!:tu


----------



## pro2625

I had a really good time.....Thanks for the invite Kelly :tu


----------



## pnoon

Where is that deadbeat Jesse and the pics from this herf?


----------



## ninja

Thanks for the great time and for the good smokes much appreciated was nice meeting all of you


----------



## Deem

Sounds like a good time was had by all. Sorry I had to miss it.
The son and daughter-in-law took us out to dinner for Cindy's birthday.
Now, like Peter asked, where are the pics?
Did Nate figure out how to use an SLR digital camera?


----------



## EvanS

Sounds like a great time was had :tu

Wish I could have been there.


----------



## gonzo

Kelly, Thanks for the invite and a very cool night. Jenny and I enjoyed it very much and meeting new people was fun. Hope to be able to hang out with all of you again soon.

Sorry we had to take off so early, but with a group of teenagers alone with a fire pit, we wanted to know we still had a home left the next day!

Again, we had a great time, at a very mellow yet crazy event that was a lot of fun. Thanks!

Stomp'N'Rock,

Joseph and Jenny


----------



## wcktalvrg

Just wanted to say thanks to Kelly and everyone there. It was a great first Herf experience :ss Here are a couple of pictures...


----------



## pnoon

wcktalvrg said:


> Just wanted to say thanks to Kelly and everyone there. It was a great first Herf experience :ss Here are a couple of pictures...


Thanks for the pics. Captions for who is who will help. I recognize Jenny and Bill but most here don't know who anyone is.


----------



## wcktalvrg

pnoon said:


> Thanks for the pics. Captions for who is who will help. I recognize Jenny and Bill but most here don't know who anyone is.


Whoops sorry about that... in the first picture its ace.castro and ninja. In the second picture from left to right its Bill, Jenny, ace.castro(Ace), ninja(Greg), me(Brian) and skunkworks81(Frank). Freight(Dan) was taking the picture.


----------



## pnoon

wcktalvrg said:


> Whoops sorry about that... in the first picture its ace.castro and ninja. In the second picture from left to right its Bill, Jenny, ace.castro(Ace), ninja(Greg), me(Brian) and skunkworks81(Frank). Freight(Dan) was taking the picture.


:tu


----------



## Freight

Awesome herf!!! Thanks to all for the gifted cigars, I will definitely enjoy them :ss Thanks to Philly for allowing us newbies the opportunity to smoke a 10 year old cigar (I think it was a La Gloria...)

And of course lots of thanks to Poker for allowing me to attend my first herf!!!:tu

Can't wait for my second herf.


----------



## gorob23

IamLoki said:


> Thanks for the PSD4 Jen. I finally pryed one off your cold dead fingers. LOL. j/k.


:tpd:You and me both, she is tough with *those* but Jenny it was my last smoke of the night and they are right on the money :tu thank you :ss



IamLoki said:


> Oh, and thanks Larry for letting me know "after the fact", the LGC #2's were the ones being auctioned off at Socal 9. :hn


Alex the masters never tip their hand :tu

Rob

Now everybody say it with me *Slayer*:chk


----------



## BP22

gorob23 said:


> Now everybody say it with me *Slayer*:chk


:r Sweet! :tu


----------



## poker

Slayer :r


----------



## Stogeyfish

Thanks again for the herf, Kelly; I had a great time!:tu

Also thanks to Kelly, Alex, Larry and Darrel(sp?) for the cigars.:ss

Don
Stogeyfish


----------



## pro2625

I love slayer


----------



## poker

pro2625 said:


> I love slayer


I somehow dont think they are referring to the actual band Tom. :r


----------



## pro2625

Are they talking about megan? Freaking Jesse took like 10,000 pics of her :r


----------



## poker

:r Trust me, there were some that took 10,000 mental pictures of her too.:r


----------



## pro2625

poker said:


> :r Trust me, there were some that took 10,000 mental pictures of her too.:r


:r sorry dudes....She lives with her boyfriend of 3+ years


----------



## poker

Trust me, some of em dont care about boyfriends :r


----------



## pro2625

poker said:


> Trust me, some of em dont care about boyfriends :r


:r :chk


----------



## gorob23

poker said:


> Trust me, some of em dont care about boyfriends :r


does She like elevators:tu

Rob :tpd:

for the record I did not change my sig tag..mind you i am not request it to change back just a FYI :bn


----------



## pro2625

gorob23 said:


> does She like elevators:tu
> 
> Rob :tpd:
> 
> for the record I did not change my sig tag..mind you i am not request it to change back just a FYI :bn


Post # 666


----------



## Bigwaved

pro2625 said:


> Post # 666


burn him, he floats!!


----------



## pro2625

I love how gorob he is talking about slayer in post #666


----------



## lenguamor

Looks like y'all had a great time!

There'd be pics of the Stumptown Patio Herf for BigWaved's (Dave) birthday, but he insisted - no paparazzi.

You need more pics in this thread though...I like putting faces to names.


----------



## IamLoki

Yeah, but had I only knew then, I prolly would have bid on them all! Oh...this naive Jedi has much to learn. (in my Yoda voice.)



gorob23 said:


> Alex the masters never tip their hand :tu
> 
> Rob


----------



## filly

Freight said:


> Awesome herf!!! Thanks to all for the gifted cigars, I will definitely enjoy them :ss Thanks to *Philly* for allowing us newbies the opportunity to smoke a 10 year old cigar (I think it was a La Gloria...)
> 
> And of course lots of thanks to Poker for allowing me to attend my first herf!!!:tu
> 
> Can't wait for my second herf.


Ummm, it's filly, as in horse filly, and the dude, standing next to me is Mr. Philly as that's where he's from, ironically! lol

Glad you enjoyed the smoke. Sure did enjoy the company,:tu and glad to know you smoked something aged longer than a month!:r:ss


----------



## wcktalvrg

filly said:


> Ummm, it's filly, as in horse filly, and the dude, standing next to me is Mr. Philly as that's where he's from, ironically! lol
> 
> Glad you enjoyed the smoke. Sure did enjoy the company,:tu and glad to know you smoked something aged longer than a month!:r:ss


ooooh BURN! :gn :r


----------



## robmcd

yeah- that was fun... i really enjoyed meeting your new boyfriend kelly- you guys are really made for each other and i'm glad CA allows same sex marriages. :r


----------



## zemekone

poker said:


> :r Trust me, there were some that took 10,000 mental pictures of her too.:r


:r



poker said:


> Trust me, some of em dont care about boyfriends :r


some of us call boyfriends the fluffer... :r


----------



## poker

robmcd said:


> yeah- that was fun... i really enjoyed meeting your new boyfriend kelly- you guys are really made for each other and i'm glad CA allows same sex marriages. :r


Good god, look who dropped in to interject! Hows things Dave? Long time no see. What, you dont wanna visit us no more?:r


----------



## Puffy69

What? We only get to see 2 pics?


----------



## poker

I didnt take any pics, but Jessie took a buttload of em.


----------



## galaga

poker said:


> Good god, look who dropped in to interject! Hows things Dave? Long time no see. What, you dont wanna visit us no more?:r


Somebody forgot to take his No-Doz and he just now woke up.


----------



## CMD

pro2625 said:


> Are they talking about megan? Freaking Jesse took like 10,000 pics of her :r


Okay, where are the pics of her!


----------



## Freight

CMD said:


> Okay, where are the pics of her!


:tpd: I agree


----------



## soulskater

you beetches need to shut up.

i almost forgot this thread was even here.

pics to come... if i ever get around to it


----------



## gorob23

soulskater said:


> you beetches need to shut up.
> 
> i almost forgot this thread was even here.
> 
> pics to come... if i ever get around to it


Forget that, lets have another herf :tu

Rob:tpd:


----------



## BP22

gorob23 said:


> Forget that, lets have another herf :tu
> 
> Rob:tpd:


What time???  :tu


----------



## zemekone

gorob23 said:


> Forget that, lets have another herf :tu
> 
> Rob:tpd:


hell yeah... ill bring ice and water again...


----------



## cigarflip

gorob23 said:


> Forget that, lets have another herf :tu
> 
> Rob:tpd:


What time should I open your Deck?


----------



## Bigwaved

cigarflip said:


> What time should I open your Deck?


Next time I am in town. :ss Do you know how to operate the elevator ride?


----------



## gorob23

zemekone said:


> hell yeah... ill bring ice and water again...


WTF is wrong with you~! I brought the water and ice :tpd: Darn kids.....

:tu Rob


----------



## robmcd

poker said:


> Good god, look who dropped in to interject! Hows things Dave? Long time no see. What, you dont wanna visit us no more?:r


Things are well- I'm going to be working in DC for the next year- maybe two... haven't been in LA for awhile, but I'm due soon. I see you're still partying like it's 1999 :r... when's SoCal X?


----------



## Bigwaved

gorob23 said:


> WTF is wrong with you~! I brought the water and ice :tpd: Darn kids.....
> 
> :tu Rob


he isn't a kid...just the size of one :r


----------



## poker

robmcd said:


> Things are well- I'm going to be working in DC for the next year- maybe two... haven't been in LA for awhile, but I'm due soon. I see you're still partying like it's 1999 :r... *when's SoCal X?*


Fourth of July weekend 2009 (could also be weekend before/after since nothing final determined just yet)


----------



## calistogey

Sounds like you guys had a blast. Too bad I missed it. Gonna have to try to spend more time around here.


----------



## The Cyclist

calistogey said:


> Sounds like you guys had a blast. Too bad I missed it. Gonna have to try to spend more time around here.


+1

Same here, as I just found this site just a couple of days ago. 
My buddies, Mike and Brian should have told me about this earilier.....


----------



## gorob23

The Cyclist said:


> +1
> 
> Same here, as I just found this site just a couple of days ago.
> My buddies, Mike and Brian should have told me about this earilier.....


Welcome to C.S. where in L.A. do you live :w

Rob :bl


----------



## robmcd

poker said:


> Fourth of July weekend 2009 (could also be weekend before/after since nothing final determined just yet)


I'll try to make it... I miss smoking 50 cigars in 3 daze... :ss ... and my socal 3 t-shirt is so last century.


----------



## Freight

The Cyclist said:


> +1
> 
> Same here, as I just found this site just a couple of days ago.
> My buddies, Mike and Brian should have told me about this earilier.....


Welcome to the Jungle Cyclist! Hopefully you can join us when we have another herf in So Cal!!!


----------



## The Cyclist

gorob23 said:


> Welcome to C.S. where in L.A. do you live :w
> 
> Rob :bl


I live in Echo Park.


----------



## ucla695

The Cyclist said:


> I live in Echo Park.


Welcome George! Good to see you here. :bl


----------



## The Cyclist

ucla695 said:


> Welcome George! Good to see you here. :bl


Thanks Mike! I got a new grill yesterday!:ss


----------



## ucla695

The Cyclist said:


> Thanks Mike! I got a new grill yesterday!:ss


Did you really? Another hibachi?


----------



## The Cyclist

ucla695 said:


> Did you really? Another hibachi?


I got a small, covered grill this time, about the size of a beer keg, turned sidways, with cast iron grates. Neat little toy. lol....


----------



## ucla695

The Cyclist said:


> I got a small, covered grill this time, about the size of a beer keg, turned sidways, with cast iron grates. Neat little toy. lol....


Saaweeet! Sounds like cigars aren't the only slippery slope. :r


----------



## calistogey

The Cyclist said:


> +1
> 
> Same here, as I just found this site just a couple of days ago.
> My buddies, Mike and Brian should have told me about this earilier.....


It's cool. There will be other herfs. Nobody told me about it either.

Welcome to the jungle btw.:tu


----------



## gorob23

calistogey said:


> It's cool. There will be other herfs. Nobody told me about it either.
> 
> Welcome to the jungle btw.:tu


WTF is wrong with you! *IT WAS POSTED *



poker said:


> All CS members are welcome...(even GoNob23):r
> 
> Next weekend 7/19 @ 5pm till midnight
> 
> PM me for address if you need it.
> 
> Noobs welcome
> FOG's welcome
> Really old guys welcome
> Young guys welcome
> Gals welcome
> NO guns lol


Darnit all leave the Brandy alone :bn

Rob:tu


----------

